# ex marine in 70's vs 2 BGS



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

one dead, one in the hospital..
the ex marine had a ccw..

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Marines been getting the job done for many years.


----------



## jamesf0622 (Jul 9, 2007)

That is awesome. The wounded criminal will get charged with murder. That is how justice should be. Let the criminals take the fall. They should have just let things be when the old marine gave up the money. You never know who is carrying. It could be a soldier. Once a soldier (marine, sailor, airmen....whatever), always a soldier. He was sworn to protect the nation from enemies foreign and DOMESTIC!!!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

2 in the 10 ring X 2.......You just know I'm loving this story!:smt1099
Semper Fi, Brother!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That dude was not messing around.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> one dead, one in the hospital..
> the ex marine had a ccw..


Great story but not too surprising. Leathernecks (Jarheads) are not likely to take kindly to being threatened or assaulted - I'm 81 in two weeks and believe I can still hold my own and protect my self and family very well (with the aid of one of my Series 70 Government Model Colts - if needed).

I must point out one little detail, though - there are no ex-Marines - former Marines maybe but, once a Marine, always a Marine !!! :smt023

:mrgreen::smt1099


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

HooWAH!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

OJ said:


> I must point out one little detail, though - there are no ex-Marines - former Marines maybe but, once a Marine, always a Marine !!! :smt023
> 
> :mrgreen::smt1099


Mr. OJ, 
People don't understand what we went through to earn the title Marine. And once earned it will never be relinquished! 
Semper Fi,
Jimmy :smt1099


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> Mr. OJ,
> People don't understand what we went through to earn the title Marine. And once earned it will never be relinquished!
> Semper Fi,
> Jimmy :smt1099


Well said - as the saying goes - the oath I took has no expiration date.

I would bet with 95% confidence that I could guess what that 71 year old Marine's side arm was (that he used very competently - like he had experience with it).

:smt1099:smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

OJ said:


> I would bet with 95% confidence that I could guess what that 71 year old Marine's side arm was (that he used very competently - like he had experience with it).
> 
> :smt1099:smt023


 Yes Sir! I have 3 in my gunsafe ready to go.:smt1099


----------

